# Puppy having UTIs



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello this is my first post on here sorry if its long I just want to give all the info I have. I got a 3month pit mostly Gaff bloodline with alittle bit of Gotti I got her from a ByB but he looked like he had all papers and all the other stuff, but anyways back to the point she is now 3 months old and is having her 2nd Uti the Vet gave us medicine and told us the worse case sencario and its like a 5 thousand dollar surgury which I do not have the money for. Has anyone had a female pup get UTIs?? And did she grow out of it someone told me to give her apple vingear cider alittle each day but I dont know Looking for answers any feed back is greatly appreciated thanx!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

make sure you dont let her lick that area. at all. a dogs mouth is FULL of bacteria.
also, make sure she gets out to go potty every hour, dont make her hold her pee for long periods of time. these tend to irritate it even more so.
good luck i hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey thanx I take her out alot but during the day when i'm at work shes in her crate but i come by a lunch time and let her so the longest she goes with out going out is maybe 4 hours but she doesnt really lick in that area that I can tell. Thanx again for your help.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Does she squat really low? Sometimes if they squat really low they get their girl bits in the pee, and that can cause uti's. You can wipe with a baby wipe when she finishes if that's the case. Also give plenty of water, put a water bottle on her crate so she can drink throughout the day.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

also try adding a table spoon of plain non flavored yogurt to her food everyday. I had a female go thought the same thing. you might need stronger antibiotics. Zenaquin (sp) is good for hard to clear up UTI's. what has the vet tried?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Yikes, I typed a whole long answer yesterday and must not have hit reply UUUGH.

Any how. Did they actually do a urine analysis or a urine culture? If not I'd start there. 
Use filtered or bottled water, sometimes lower quality food can effect this as well. What are you feeding?

Here is a pretty good article:
UTI's | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

hey thanx everyone the first time the vet gave 75mg clavamax and now she gave me 125 clavamox she hasnt done a urine test yet because she says it expensive and alot of female pups get UTIs and she wanted to wait, I feed her Nutro Ultra(I think its good food) I'll try the bottled water shes not having any blood in her urine no more but she still has blockage and drips comes out but its better now after being on the meds for 4 days thanx again once I figure this site out i'll post pics of my little pitty!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

If she had a UTI, and was given the correct meds, you would not have problems after 2 days, let alone 4, in my experience. I would get the urine analysis done, and go from there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Clavamox is not strong enough for a bad UTI sometimes a combo of antibiotics works. But if it doesn;t clear up this time the vet should do tests to find out what is really going on. Good luck! I had a dog battle a UTI for a few months before we got it to clean up, no fun.


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

Both of my girls had them, My vet said they might just get them from time to time until they are spayed. I got some wet wipes and used them on her after she went out and I put Plain Yogurt in her food and with treats.


----------

